# Definative snowboard trick list



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

could someone make a definitive snowboard trick list so the mods can sticky it for quick reference? i myself am not the one to be asking how to do tricks so i can't do it. but i thought one would be nice for everyone on the board. also it would be great if there were some kinda rating system for level of difficulty. i know there is a "basic how-to's" in the sticky but that covers more than just tricks.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there,

Saw this very old thread by chance. It actually comes up if you google "Snowboard Trick List".

Anyway, aside from the excellent Wikipedia article on snowboard tricks, our app lists all the major tricks and has a difficulty/respect rating for each, as mentioned in your post.

http://www.ustomp.co.uk/app

Great feedback from this forum has driven the app progressively forward to the level it is at now.


----------

